# Forestry plan calls for clear cutting 1,500 acres



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Forestry plan calls for clear cutting 1,500 acres 
State surveyed more than 19,500 acres 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/oct/08forest.htm

GRAYLING - The state's 2007 logging plans for the Grayling management unit include clear cuts for at least 1,512 acres in Crawford County.
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources inventoried more than 19,500 acres of state forest this year throughout Beaver Creek, Grayling, Maple Forest, Frederic and Lovells townships. Areas in Oscoda, Alcona and Iosco counties also were surveyed.
Some type of tree or brush removal is planned for a total of 3,403 acres in Crawford County. Of that, more than 44 percent of the area is intended for clear cuts. Mostly aspen stands are intended for clear cuts, but also areas of oak, red and jack pine.
Marvin Roberson, forest policy specialist with the Sierra Club Mackinac Chapter, said the regeneration of aspen throughout the state interrupts the natural aging process of the forest. He said the constant clear-cut and regrowth of aspen trees is good only for the paper industry and hunters, not the overall health of public forests.
John Pilon, DNR forest planner, said the state manages aspen to keep it aspen. He said it's true that only 3 percent of Michigan woods were aspen in pre-settlement times and now it's about 30 percent.
"We do not have a goal of returning the forest to pre-settlement conditions," Pilon said.
Roberson pointed to the planned clear cut of an old growth stand of red pine trees in Beaver Creek Township as another example of the DNR keeping the woods young.
"Those trees are 105 years old, so they were probably planted. But that's still cutting them at one-third of the natural life span. It's like taking a 25-year-old man and saying, 'Well, he's done, let's shoot him,'" Roberson said.
He said the forests are allowed to reach only economic maturity, not biological maturity.
The public can comment on the Grayling unit plan at an open house from 1 to 6 p.m. Oct. 18 at the unit headquarters in Grayling. The final DNR review will be Nov. 3.
Two open houses will be held for the Traverse City management unit, the first on Nov. 29. The second will be specific to the Kalkaska area and will be on Nov. 30.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Do you know where and when in TC will the meeetings be I would like to attend.


I also would like to do a few things to MR. SC!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Comparing a tree to a man is a ploy to peoples emotions not logic. Without rehashing the reasons, I support the DNR.

Let's hope that when they clear cut they leave the tops to provide nutrition for the new growth


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

One of the most frustrating things about this is that the SC and other so called env. orgs. dont contribute to wildlife conservation. they see managing for game species as a bad thing. But there would be no DNR and no budget if not for the PR money and license sales. We have to provide hunters with opportunities or all species will lose out. I am not advocating a single species approach to management by any means, but hunters should have ample opportunities as this will support future conservation efforts.


----------



## smbassman (May 25, 2005)

I don't mind logging and clear cutting and 105 year old trees are plenty old enough for harvesting - but please stop re-foresting with jack pines. There is already plenty of land dedicated to that dang warbler bird.:rant:


----------



## wagoneer (Nov 22, 2004)

smbassman said:


> I don't mind logging and clear cutting and 105 year old trees are plenty old enough for harvesting - but please stop re-foresting with jack pines. There is already plenty of land dedicated to that dang warbler bird.:rant:


Tell me about it! Big tracts that no one can go in all summer because some little bird can't figure out how to nest in the tree instead of under them. What happened to letting the adaptable creatures live. What did Darwin call that again...

I love the contradictions in the environmental movement. Many want to keep everywhere natural, that is, unless they need to make it artifical to protect whatever bug or bird is on their agenda. 

If they want to return things to pre-settlement conditions, I say lets start with the Detroit area. Yes, Detroit first, then Oakland County!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Then again, Grouse Hunter there are plenty of those who care nothing about creatures they can't hunt like this little bird. 

What I'm saying is we should avoid the extremes. Jackpines provide food and cover for a variety of animals and that little bird is important and if we can do something to save that is reasonable, we should!

By the way the name of that bird is Kirkland warbler.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Hey SS, been to Costco lately?  It's the Kirtland's Warbler.
Not long ago, I also referred to this bird as a "Kirkland".

Sometimes, fellas, in order for us to have balanced, diverse ecosystems, we need to do some management. Partly because we folks no longer want mother nature to manage for diversity on her own by way of massive, uncontrolled forest fires raging across vast tracts of land.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> By the way the name of that bird is Kirkland warbler.


Um, I think the name is the *Kirtland's Warbler.  *

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i6700id.html

As far as the original article, the aspen clearcutting should be great for many game species and I'm all for it.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks guys.  I set myself up for that one didn't I?
I give myself a zero for the day! 

By the way Farmlegend do you have any openings to hunt your farm. I promise I won't take any 80 yard shots. lol (just kidding)


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

farmlegend said:


> Sometimes, fellas, in order for us to have balanced, diverse ecosystems, we need to do some management. Partly because we folks no longer want mother nature to manage for diversity on her own by way of massive, uncontrolled forest fires raging across vast tracts of land.



absolutely!!! I just find it ironic that hunter pay for conservation efforts yet everyone wants a say in how the money is spent.

Wht happened to the "teaming with wildlife" initiative? That went over big.  

The fact still remains that hunters fund 90% or more of all wildlife magangement programs in this country, except for Missouri (they got it right).


----------



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

come up with a good recipe for warbler and some smart entreprenuer will find a way to save the species.:lol:


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

smbassman said:


> ...but please stop re-foresting with jack pines. There is already plenty of land dedicated to that dang warbler bird.:rant:


Jack Pine tolerates dry, sandy soil conditions like nothing else will. On most of the sites where you find Jack Pine it's not even possible to grow other species of trees to commercial sizes in a reasonable amount of time.

-na


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Splitshot said:


> By the way Farmlegend do you have any openings to hunt your farm. I promise I won't take any 80 yard shots. lol (just kidding)


Just for you, Ray: I've got one spot you can hunt from, a tower blind which may as well have been built just for you; it's known as "Rapunzel", and from it, you can launch 80-yard "Hail Mary's" at any adult doe you see.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Clear cutting 1500 acres for aspen regen is a great thing! Our children will thank us. Let's see...we have the DNR foresty guys saying cut for the good of the forest and the Sierra Comrades saying don't cut anything due to their political fundraising agenda. Which position do you prefer?
I continue to contend that the Sierra Club is by far the most anti-hunting and dangerous organization out there. Without habitat for game animals, there's few game animals. Few game animals, few hunters. The Sierra Club wants to make sure there is no decent new growth habitat for game animals that hunters pursue.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good to hear, lets hope this continues to be the plan thru all of Michigan.


----------

